# Sayings that have become out of date



## stargazer (3 September 2008)

Hi all

This may get the brain box working i did not find this easy but one did come to mind.

 Old saying use to be: *No one leaves this earth alive.* 

Of course we go into space etc so someone does leave the earth alive.

Cheers
SG


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 September 2008)

lol good one stargazer
maybe ... (?) :-
The bishop gave the heretic a disarming smile ? :samurai:


----------



## sam76 (3 September 2008)

Anything with the word "gay" in it...


----------



## gfresh (3 September 2008)

Lets party like it's 1999


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 September 2008)

sam76 said:


> Anything with the word "gay" in it...



Like Adam Spencer the other day  talking about names ....

"Lady has sent in this text message ...
"What chance does the name "Gaye" have of surviving the next generation!?  - Buckley's that's what !" ,  signed Gaye Buckley"

PS maybe "*watch the pennies and the pounds look after themselves*".  ? 
Maybe that referred to those machines that you checked your weight with a penny ?


----------



## Adam A (4 September 2008)

Real estate allways goes up!

Cant go wrong with the banks!


----------



## Ashsaege (4 September 2008)

'is the pope catholic?'

Borats 'that's nice'


----------



## nioka (4 September 2008)

Ashsaege said:


> 'is the pope catholic?'




 That one is not out of date. I regularly hear it quoted.


----------



## johenmo (4 September 2008)

"not worth a tinker's dam(n)" - apprently relates to the tinker and using a small dam in the dirt to hold water to cook items after workig on pots, metal etc.

So I was told.


----------



## Timmy (4 September 2008)

Australian Democrats


----------



## Greg71 (4 September 2008)

Early to bed, early to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise.

Online trading such as the US market (which means staying up late) and forex means that one can become wealthy by staying up late.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 September 2008)

"mad as a hatter"
arguably originated with a nervous disorder / shaking disability shown by milliners  - similar to Parkinson's disease - due to the mercury they used in the making of hats ....

Mind you, these days we get our share of mercury from the (old and) new "efficient" fluorescent lights instead - dumped without restriction despite the warnings of scientists 

http://everloveme.com/www.epa.gov/epawaste/hazard/wastetypes/universal/lamps/index.htm


----------



## stargazer (5 September 2008)

*He can leave his slippers under my bed anytime..lol*
Reckon you can all work this out..


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 September 2008)

Greg71 said:


> Early to bed, early to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise.



early to rise and early to bed , makes a man healthy wealthy and dead


----------



## Timmy (5 September 2008)

Reds under the bed


----------



## robert toms (5 September 2008)

I'm as dry as a lime burner's boot.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 September 2008)

cant say ive heard " GO FMG " in a while


----------



## noirua (5 September 2008)

Some sayings are so out of date now, and not allowed anymore, they can't be said. 
I suppose a lot has to do with who is living in a country. A sign that says, "No Martians allowed in Melbourne" is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Some sayings are so out of date now, and not allowed anymore, they can't be said.
> I suppose a lot has to do with who is living in a country. A sign that says, "No Martians allowed in Melbourne" is perfectly acceptable.




yes , once upon a time the saying "call a spade a spade "was perfectly acceptable as a general quote for being  straightforward. These days it seems to have a more dire meaning , shame that , but hey its progress isnt it ?


----------



## nioka (5 September 2008)

Bert Newton once got into trouble saying to Cassius Clay "I love the boy". Not the thing to say to a black american world champion boxer.


----------



## noirua (5 September 2008)

People used to say, "He's as bent as a nine bob note".


----------



## Ashsaege (5 September 2008)

nioka said:


> That one is not out of date. I regularly hear it quoted.




My year 7 teacher use to say it all the time! whenever i hear it these days it makes me cringe. He thrashed that saying daily, and so for me it is very out of date. Anything thrashed becomes out of date quickly.
He use to say 'Stiff cheddar' too.


----------



## CoffeeKing (5 September 2008)

" please explain "





.........................


----------



## CoffeeKing (5 September 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> yes , *once upon a time *the saying "call a spade a spade "was perfectly acceptable as a general quote for being  straightforward. These days it seems to have a more dire meaning , shame that , but hey its progress isnt it ?




Haven't heard that in a long time


----------



## sam76 (5 September 2008)

I'd buy that for a dollar.


----------



## tadpole (5 September 2008)

worth ya weight in gold. 

considering the index ..................................NO


----------



## nioka (5 September 2008)

Not out of date but out of fashion, (particularly with share traders)

 "neither a borrower nor a lender be".


----------



## CoffeeKing (5 September 2008)

tadpole said:


> worth ya weight in gold.
> 
> considering the index ..................................NO




Actually it's *" Not worth a Brass Razoo "*


----------



## CoffeeKing (5 September 2008)

Ashsaege said:


> 'is the pope catholic?'
> '




"Does a Bear sh*t in the woods"


----------



## stargazer (5 September 2008)

We went to the dance and had a* gay* time.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 September 2008)

Honey catches more flies than vinegar.
(i.e. these days we tend to use Mortein)


----------



## Timmy (14 September 2008)

These are not sayings, just words that I have not heard for a very long time:

Franger
Dinger

I suppose these devices are so much more serious now ....


----------



## Timmy (14 September 2008)

I don't think I have ever said "Fill 'er up, please" but I do remember my parents saying it.


----------



## Timmy (14 September 2008)

"...NOT!"

(Wayne's World)


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2008)

Mother-of-the-Bride's duties :-

Helping with the budget, (ince you may be footing all or some of the bill)
Helping the bride pick out a wedding dress.
Contacting the groom' mother regarding the guest list.
Teaching her daughter about the birds and the bees.


----------



## Doris (15 September 2008)

Maybe not out of date but out of place...

A few days ago I told a shop assistant I was shouting my daughter and she could not believe her ears.  Huh????  

Aussies would know what I meant!


----------



## noirua (15 September 2008)

Doris said:


> Maybe not out of date but out of place...
> 
> A few days ago I told a shop assistant I was shouting my daughter and she could not believe her ears.  Huh????
> 
> Aussies would know what I meant!



Sounds like something out of the "shouting hill". I can see you lived in the valleys, mountains or outback.

There used to be a lot of sayings, sometimes jokes, that started "The actor said to the Bishop...".  It's a longtime since those jokes etc., went the rounds.


----------



## Schmuckie (15 September 2008)

My late father (born before the First World War) had some very politically incorrect sayings about women:

About bow-legged women: "You could drive a herd of cattle between her legs as long as the horns aren't too long."

About women with buck teeth:  "She could chew a cob of corn through a picket fence."

(Ducking for cover now.)


----------



## Lert (15 September 2008)

Regarding the weather..

"It's looking black out the back of Bill's mothers place"


----------



## robert toms (15 September 2008)

An old 1966 film on Saturday with Paul Newman...they kept referring to eachother as "old stick"...similar to "old boy"


----------



## stargazer (15 September 2008)

Anyone with buck teeth.

*Reckon he/she could eat an apple through a tennis raquet.*

Cheers
SG


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 September 2008)

the camera never lies

seeing is believing


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 September 2008)

given these new generations ..

like mother, like daughter...
like father, like son :eek3:


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 September 2008)

"Safe as money in the bank" 

Maybe this one as well (?) 
"The lucky country" (?)
(On second thoughts, I withdraw that as a candidate for this thread ! -   we're super lucky in all the things that matter - maybe a good time to remember that too lol)


----------



## Speewha (17 September 2008)

Hello,

What goes up, must come down. 

Should be back in fashion in this market.

Regards


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 September 2008)

Friends are like fiddle strings, they must not be screwed too tight


----------



## Speewha (21 September 2008)

Hello,


_Far out Brussel Sprout _



Regards


----------



## chops_a_must (22 September 2008)

Heavens to Betsy.

Cool bananas.


----------



## CoffeeKing (22 September 2008)

Liar liar, pants on fire


----------



## nunthewiser (22 September 2008)

Twiggy saying " the drop in SP due to the shorters"  ROFLMAO


----------



## cordelia (22 September 2008)

what about that dreadful childhood chant:

eany,meany,miney, moe
catch a ...... by the toe..
if he hollars let him go
eany,meany,miney,moe


----------



## Pronto (22 September 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> "Does a Bear sh*t in the woods"




Are the Kennedy's gunshy?


----------



## noirua (22 September 2008)

In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## fimmwolf (22 September 2008)

*you are a gentleman and a scholar*


----------



## mayk (22 September 2008)

You can short a stock


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 September 2008)

I`m onto it ... 

All good things come to those who *short*.
Don`t count your chickens if they are *short*.
It`s all over bar the *short*ing.
Money doesn`t buy happiness, but *short*ing does.
He who hesitates is *short*.
Getting the *short* end of the stick.

etc. etc.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 September 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> I`m onto it ...
> 
> It`s all over bar the *short*ing.
> ....




...lol 


> Did I ever tell you how I shot (shorted?) a wild elephant in my pyjamas? How he got into my pyjamas I'll never know.”
> Groucho Marx quotes (American Comedian, Actor and Singer, 1890-1977)


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 September 2008)

"and Prince Charming and Sleeping Beauty lived happily ever after" ..


lol My wife has some fiesty friends... one ofwhom sent her this email  ...



> THE HAPPIEST FAIRY TALE EVER
> 
> Once upon a time, a guy asked a girl 'Will you marry me?'
> 
> ...


----------



## Pat (23 September 2008)

I just came across this on another forum...
'a wigwam for a gooses bridle' 
Apparently it means mind your own business  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_wigwam_for_a_goose's_bridle


----------



## Aboundz (23 September 2008)

> Anything with the word "gay" in it...




So.... If I said 'I had a gay time picking up faggots in the park', I wasn't just having fun collecting firewood?

Bangs like a screen door in a cyclone.


----------



## gav (23 September 2008)

Pat said:


> I just came across this on another forum...
> 'a wigwam for a gooses bridle'
> Apparently it means mind your own business  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_wigwam_for_a_goose's_bridle




haha my grandad says that all the time!


----------



## singlefished (23 September 2008)

What about a lyric/saying/song title...
*FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE - Nelson Mandella!*

or money related (tight fisted)...
*As tight as gnats chuff!*
or
*Short arms, long pockets!*


----------



## Aboundz (23 September 2008)

> or money related (tight fisted)...




Wouldn't shout if a shark bit him.


----------



## noirua (23 September 2008)

It's just like shooting the dead donkey.


----------



## nioka (23 September 2008)

singlefished said:


> or money related (tight fisted)...
> *As tight as gnats chuff!*
> or
> *Short arms, long pockets!*




or "spends money like a scotsman with no hands"


----------



## CoffeeKing (23 September 2008)

"Are we there yet"


----------



## singlefished (23 September 2008)

nioka said:


> or "spends money like a scotsman with no hands"




Funnily enough, being a Scotsman I've heard them all, well, a lot of them at least....

What about the Scotsman that accidentally dropped some loose change... the coins hit him on the back of the head


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 September 2008)

singlefished said:


> What about the Scotsman that accidentally dropped some loose change... the coins hit him on the back of the head




Was that in the event of trying to catch the coins before they hit the ground?


----------



## Speewha (24 September 2008)

Hello,

Tight as a sharks _bottom_, and that’s water tight. 

(_Sanitised_)

Regards


----------



## doogie_goes_off (24 September 2008)

"Bread should be broken and maps should be rolled" - I believe it just means do things the right way. As opposed to buying your super white bread at the supermarket and finding your way home with a Navman.


----------



## rub92me (24 September 2008)

Everything is fine and dandy. 
Maybe because they haven't been for a while.


----------



## CoffeeKing (22 October 2008)

Hey charger...was all the rage in the Alvin purple days.

Anyone seen a 'Leyland P76' lately?


----------



## CoffeeKing (24 October 2008)

Cheap as chips...

May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your bumhole...


----------



## CoffeeKing (24 October 2008)

_One lump or two_

Cannot remember when I last saw a lump of sugar...

Nothing like watching it float around your coffee until it was gone


----------



## Calliope (25 October 2008)

Not so much sayings, but out of date anyway;

Hold your pen correctly

Use your knife and fork

Sit up straight


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 October 2008)

Safe as houses. 

If it's not out of date yet then it soon will be with the debt situation etc.


----------



## cutz (26 October 2008)

An apple a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## rederob (26 October 2008)

Out of date?
Yes, by a long chalk.


----------



## Glen48 (26 October 2008)

Full as a centipedes sock draw/ state hat rack.
Look how long he is I would hate to have to wait for him.
Mad as a two bob watch
Couldn't ride a swag out of sight on a dark night.


----------



## overlap (26 October 2008)

"Lost for Words" by Hugh Lunn. 350 pages of Australia's lost language in words and stories. :brille:

http://shop.abc.net.au/browse/product.asp?productid=162549

(BigW and other discounters sell it for less than $25 on special)


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 September 2012)

"Never try to teach a pig to sing, it wastes your time and it annoys the pig. Robert Heinlein. 

never too many pig adages or parables...... :luigi::luigi:

lipstick, anyone?


----------



## Miss Hale (26 September 2012)

Pat said:


> I just came across this on another forum...
> 'a wigwam for a gooses bridle'
> Apparently it means mind your own business  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_wigwam_for_a_goose's_bridle




Oh yes, my Dad used to say this all the time   It was more code for "I'm not telling you" than "Mind your own business".  Dad mainly used it if he was making something in the shed or if he and Mum were smuggling my birthday/christmas present into the house and I stumbled across them doing it.  It's was said in response to the questions, "What's that?" or "What are you doing?".  I used to repeatedly ask Dad what a wigwam for a goose's bridle was but he would just reply that it was... a wigwam for a goose's bridle .  I wasted a lot of time as a chid trying to work out what it was


----------



## burglar (26 September 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> ...  I used to repeatedly ask Dad what a wigwam for a goose's bridle was ...




No-one in our "neck of the woods" ever said that!!


----------



## Knobby22 (26 September 2012)

_wigwam for a goose's bridle _

My Dad used to say that, I forgot it. Nice memory.

Also when we asked him where he was going he would say "I'm going to the moon"

Now we are adults we don't get those crazy answers.


----------



## wayneL (26 September 2012)

Beaudy Newc

Rippa tune Boris

As popular as a pork pie at a Jew's wedding (not really out of date, but unPC)


----------



## wayneL (26 September 2012)

As miserable as a bastard on Father's Day.

"bastard" essentially redundant these days.


----------



## wayneL (26 September 2012)

Actually, the Aussie colloquial heritage seems to be withering away. You don't hear many colloquialisms at all these days... not like 30 years ago.

...and if you do hear one, it is likely American linguistic pollution, rather than dinky di Ozzie.


----------



## Miss Hale (26 September 2012)

burglar said:


> No-one in our "neck of the woods" ever said that!!




That's interesting.  Maybe it was a 'Victorianism' (given that Knobby remembers it too).



wayneL said:


> As popular as a pork pie at a Jew's wedding (not really out of date, but unPC)




I used to use "Carry on like a pork chop" willy nilly until someone pointed out it was derogatory towards Jewish people, I was in all honesty ignorant of that (I hadn't given a second thought to the words I was saying).


----------



## robusta (26 September 2012)

What's that to do with the price of eggs in China?


Those were the days when we did not care about China or their food inflation.


----------



## robusta (26 September 2012)

Fair crack of the whip mate.


----------



## wayneL (26 September 2012)

Commenting on someone on TV, I said "Streuth, she's fully three axe handles across the hips".

My... ahem, rather "large" Aunt, who was visiting at the time, gave me a stare that singed all the hair off that side of my head.

I've never said it since.


----------



## robusta (26 September 2012)

wayneL said:


> Commenting on someone on TV, I said "Streuth, she's fully three axe handles across the hips".
> 
> My... ahem, rather "large" Aunt, who was visiting at the time, gave me a stare that singed all the hair off that side of my head.
> 
> I've never said it since.




Gotta laugh Aussies have a beautiful turn of phrase.


----------



## MrBurns (26 September 2012)

sheila

good sort

bodgee

widgee

fair dinkum


----------



## Miss Hale (26 September 2012)

robusta said:


> Gotta laugh Aussies have a beautiful turn of phrase.




One of my favourites (although I never use it as it's a bit rude  ) is "Dry as a dead dingo's donger", I think what I really like about it is, as well as being funny, it has the added bonus of alliteration (which makes it even funnier)


----------



## robusta (26 September 2012)

Haven't heard of any one having a kangaroo loose in the top paddock or not being the sharpest tool in the shed lately.

Had to laugh the other day when a coworker was called blister because he all ways turns up after the hard work is done.


----------



## JTLP (26 September 2012)

I love these sort of sayings...makes us truly unique!

Dead horse
Going off like a frog in a sock
Going up the frog and toad
flat out like a lizard drinking
jack the dancer


----------



## burglar (27 September 2012)

MrBurns said:


> ... bodgee
> 
> widgee ...




At least, we still have bogans!


----------



## burglar (27 September 2012)

robusta said:


> ... a coworker was called blister because he all ways turns up after the hard work is done.




Hahaha!

We had one named Kit Bag ... always carried by his co-workers!


----------



## wayneL (27 September 2012)

I have a mate that, if not presented with a beer forthwith, used to inquire - "Did Burke and Wills die here?"


----------



## Calliope (27 September 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> _wigwam for a goose's bridle _
> 
> My Dad used to say that, I forgot it. Nice memory.
> 
> ...




"Wigwam for a goose's bridle" was my grandfather's favorite response to all our questions. (and we had many) 
My father's response when asked where he was going was "I'm going to see a man about a dog."


----------



## Knobby22 (27 September 2012)

Calliope said:


> "Wigwam for a goose's bridle" was my grandfather's favorite response to all our questions. (and we had many)
> My father's response when asked where he was going was "I'm going to see a man about a dog."




My Dad still says that to my Mum when he's secretly going to the TAB. He's over 80 now.

I have used it with my kids. love the confusion in their faces. Have to start using the wigwam one. Shouold still work on the youngest who is an 8 year old.


----------



## MrBurns (27 September 2012)

burglar said:


> At least, we still have bogans!




Yes even at PM level

Stone the crows
blow me down
I'm having a gay old time (not any more since that was hijacked by the Penny wongs of the world)
shaggin wagon 

Just watch any movie with Chips Rafferty in it for more.


----------



## CanOz (27 September 2012)

wayneL said:


> Commenting on someone on TV, I said "Streuth, she's fully three axe handles across the hips".
> 
> My... ahem, rather "large" Aunt, who was visiting at the time, gave me a stare that singed all the hair off that side of my head.
> 
> I've never said it since.




ROTFLMAO!


----------



## prawn_86 (27 September 2012)

I think most of the 'dad' sayings are going out of date, unless there is some gene that kicks in as soon as our generation starts to have kids...

"Freeze the balls off a brass monkey"
"Couldnt organise a root in a brothel"
"barney"
"dunny"
"drain the snake"
etc etc


----------



## McLovin (27 September 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> I think most of the 'dad' sayings are going out of date, unless there is some gene that kicks in as soon as our generation starts to have kids...
> 
> "Freeze the balls off a brass monkey"
> "Couldnt organise a root in a brothel"
> ...




Or even worse passing a cemetery dads go crazy!

"That's the dead centre of town"
"People are dying to get in there"


----------



## Julia (27 September 2012)

Not exactly a saying, but blokes used to wear 'brothel creepers' (a type of shoe).


----------



## bellenuit (27 September 2012)

I wish the M*****F***** word would go out of date


----------



## Calliope (27 September 2012)

Julia said:


> Not exactly a saying, but blokes used to wear 'brothel creepers' (a type of shoe).




Brothels feature largely in our sayings, especially those intended as insults, where we apparently lead the world. To find a suitable one, go to;

http://www.sunburntcountry.au.com/sayings/recent.html

I couldn't find two of my favourites;

"Who's robbin' this couch, you or Mr Kelly?" and

"Grinning like a rat with a gold tooth."


----------



## Miss Hale (28 September 2012)

"In more trouble than the early explorers", used to be a favourite of football commentators but you rarely here it now.


----------



## burglar (28 September 2012)

McLovin said:


> Or even worse passing a cemetery dads go crazy!
> 
> "That's the dead centre of town"
> "People are dying to get in there"




Guilty.

And guilty!!


----------



## noirua (13 November 2021)

"We don't ask for their love only for their fear", Heinrich Himmler


----------



## cynic (14 November 2021)

noirua said:


> "We don't ask for their love only for their fear", Heinrich Himmler



That saying appears to be coming, very much, back into fashion, and as such, is not ideally suited to this thread.


----------



## noirua (13 April 2022)

Does a bear poop in the woods?​_rude slang_ A rhetorical question meaning the answer to the previous question is emphatically and obviously "yes."


----------



## macca (13 April 2022)

Nah, tell me why you think that ?


----------



## wayneL (13 April 2022)

I could think of 100 old Australian colloquialisms that are no longer used, which is a shame. I blame social media and political correctness.

As such, probably most of them I could not even repeat here.

But a couple. 

As dry as a dead dingo's donger
As tight as a fish's @rse
As clumsy as a duck in a ploughed paddock
In like Flynn
Off like a Bondi tram
As miserable as a shah on a rock.

There were hundreds of them, now practically extinct


----------



## Duckman#72 (13 April 2022)

wayneL said:


> I could think of 100 old Australian colloquialisms that are no longer used, which is a shame. I blame social media and political correctness.
> 
> As such, probably most of them I could not even repeat here.
> 
> ...




Yep....

Bang like a dunny door
Point Percy at the Porcelain
Wouldn't piss on them if they were on fire.

Two favourites from Grandma were:

"A wigwam for a gooses bridle" - in response to a 10 year old asking ......."What's that?" (Nicest way of saying none of your business)
And "That's got whiskers on it" .  Looking back I thought it mean "something that is not going to work or could be done better" but maybe it means something that is just "very old". Anyone?


----------

